# Embroidery Marketing ideas



## rodmak (Nov 11, 2014)

I have an idea to embroider some marketing designs with a mix of paper board for advertising. I was thinking of making greeting cards or thank you cards with decorated cuts from my cameo cutter, then stick some embroidered designs. Seems a good idea but I am running out of good ideas for the designs and campaign methods to use. Has anyone tried something of this sort and does it really yield results?

...Just trying to introduce my new embroidery business in the market. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Get a 2 meter by 2 meter felt piece....as time goes stitch your master pieces on it whilst production is going on but make sure the embroidery is 110%!! in 6 months you will have a blanket full of your best work. Make sure it has gradients, small text, 3d, animal designs, jacket back designs to cover all sorts of designs. You can roll it up and take with you whereever you go. Also have your company logo stitched at the bottom of it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried a similar marketing method when I started. I didn't pursue it very far because the initial reaction was that people didn't make the connection that I could also embroider uniforms. I think if you appear as someone that does crafts (which embroidered card stock can appear to be) then potential customers may question whether you can do large orders. If you only want small specialty orders then that's fine but otherwise that marketing method may be counterproductive.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Deborah Jones teaches the business of embroidery at the ISS shows and has has really excellent ideas on marketing for a new embroidery business. I recommend checking out her website. It's My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

We have had a marketing strategy that has always worked well for us. It is aimed however at an existing customer in your shop. When we get a new customer or an order from an existing customer that is a nice size ( maybe 48 or 72 pieces) we throw in a thank you. If they order hats we will throw in an embroidered polo. If they order polos they we throw in one embroidered hat. It is like doing the take away. I have actually been cussed out by my customers because they are fighting over the single piece and now need to place an order for more.
On average with this method we can extend a new customer's embroidery orders into several months. We have fun picking out the item to gift them with. Lately we have been gifting alot of wicking polos. I do not give them any info on the gift, just a special thank you label on the product which makes them call me and ask questions. It is fun to see how much I can talk them into buying!!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you tell us about "who" your customers are or what type of customers you would like maybe we can make specific suggestions.


----------



## rodmak (Nov 11, 2014)

Brilliant ideas here... thanks guys. I am targering corporate wear and uniforms with custom designs for advertising and personalisation. Companies and individual alike. Mix with hats embroidery and t-shirt printing. I am trying facebook ads and busy building my online shop for full items with custom embroidery at some sort of fixed price.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The January issue of Impressions has an article on using Facebook to create niche markets. You might want to check that out. We also market to business and corporate clients online. We don't specialize in a particular niche within that such as health care or construction or but many people recommend that. Its easier to become an expert and sell to a particular group if you concentrate on their needs.


----------

